# HSC4 SL Fork



## luke66 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi , 

Nice forum ! 
I come from Italy , and i'm a look fan too ! 
Got one question . What's the difference between HSC4 fork and mine HSC4 SL fork ?


----------

